# From pinkbike - Wolf Amongst The Sheep - Story About Your Neighbour's $20,000 Problem



## bvibert (May 13, 2014)

Pretty messed up, if this guy is guilty

*Wolf Amongst The Sheep - Story About Your Neighbour's $20,000 Problem With Stolen Bikes*


----------



## C-Rex (May 14, 2014)

He sounds pretty guilty to me.  He may have been buying the stuff and claiming to not know it was stolen, but it was willful ignorance.  I know how much people love their bikes, and how some kids scrape together every penny they have to build their dream rig.  That someone would just take that from them is infuriating.  There's just some things you don't mess with.  A man's bike is one of them.


----------



## bvibert (May 14, 2014)

That fact that he seems sooo guilty, but got released AND all of the stuff back is infuriating.


----------

